# Eureka!!!



## eccles_1960 (Nov 5, 2004)

EUREKA!! I've found it........them.
When I first visited the board I was looking for the name of a series of books I read in Australia. You know, deprived hero, beautiful woman etc. etc.

Well it is the Helmsman Series by Bill Baldwin.

A mate of mine just called me up and reckoned that was what I was looking for. 4 minutes searching on the net, bingo.

The adventures of Wilf Ansor Brim and the love of his life, Princess Margot Effer'wyck.

I am a deeply happy camper now and am now going to try to get hold of these books as soon as I can.


----------



## The Master™ (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats, eccles... We are always happy to help... 

Yeah, okay, it also pays to have friends with a similar interest in books, too...


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 5, 2004)

It's always refreshing to gain success in your own personal quest. 

Mine is to obtain *King Of The Rocket Men * on DVD.......one day.....


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 5, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------

